# What Stooopid Thing Have You Seen Lately



## jimmythewoodworker (Jun 26, 2012)

Well last night I saw one of the most stupid acts I have ever seen. On America's Got Talent a guy had his 'nads kicked then his 'nads smacked with a 2x4  then his 'nads run over by a bicycle:bike2: and finally his 'nads smacked by a rolling bowling ball. :wtf1:

Has anyone seen something to top this:dunno::dunno:


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 26, 2012)

Missus Rebuild said:


> Two days ago, I saw a grown man with flip flops, shorts, tank top, dragging his feet, driving a scooter going about 40mph with a 3 year old in his lap and a cell phone in his hand.



This reminds me of something we saw a few years ago.

We use to go the the Wayne National Forest to ride our quads. Theres about 150 miles or so of ATV and dirt bike trails there. Well, we rounded a bend and here comes a family on a utility quad. As we pass we noticed there was a baby in a carrier wearing a bicycle helmet strapped to the front rack of the quad. I would never take a small child on this trail system, let alone a baby. It dosnt matter how safe of a rider you are, you cant account for the idiot coming at you 50 miles an hour around a blind curve that has no way of knowing you are there.

Also just saw a lady on the news the other day who was arrested for leaving a baby in a car seat ion the roof of her car. Somehoh she managed to get to her destination without losing the kid but how does one put thier kid on the roof and forget? For that matter, who puts the carseat on the roof to begin with?

I'll never understand the things I hear and see people do, especially when it comes to children.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Jun 26, 2012)

Missus Rebuild said:


> Two days ago, I saw a grown man with flip flops, shorts, tank top, dragging his feet, driving a scooter going about 40mph with a 3 year old in his lap and a cell phone in his hand.



That guy is without a doubt a fu:censored2:g MORON.


----------



## EricJS (Jun 26, 2012)

Missus Rebuild said:


> Two days ago, I saw a grown man with flip flops, shorts, tank top, dragging his feet, driving a scooter going about 40mph with a 3 year old in his lap and a cell phone in his hand.



This should be the guy in Jimmy's first post.:smack::crutch:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 26, 2012)

Didn't see it happen but just read that a NJ woman is suing a 13 year old little league player for an injury that was caused by the kid's errant throw that happened 2 years ago! But wait, there's more. Her husband is also suing because apparently she cannot be a proper wife due to her injury. Here's the link.

I suppose if you don't want to work for your money, sue for it.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 26, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> Didn't see it happen but just read that a NJ woman is suing a 13 year old little league player for an injury that was caused by the kid's errant throw that happened 2 years ago! But wait, there's more. Her husband is also suing because apparently she cannot be a proper wife due to her injury. Here's the link.
> 
> I suppose if you don't want to work for your money, sue for it.



I just saw this posted on the local news FB page. Too much!!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2012)

I looked in the mirror this morning. 





:i_dunno:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 26, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I looked in the mirror this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was gonna say that, but I wasn't at your house this morning.......:roflmao2:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Jun 26, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I looked in the mirror this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that was funny  but oh so true:lolol::lolol::lolol::lolol::gigglesign:


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 26, 2012)

The New "SMART" cars-they do not get much better mileage nor cost much less then a new honda civic but seem to be much less stable -especially on icey roads. What if someone hits you in one of those grabage cans with 4 wheels- I know they are PC but what the hell good is that going to do for ya when you are dead............


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> ... I know they are PC but what the hell good is that going to do for ya when you are dead............



Makes the planet just that much more green. 

:rofl2:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Jun 26, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> The New "SMART" cars-they do not get much better mileage nor cost much less then a new honda civic but seem to be much less stable -especially on icey roads. What if someone hits you in one of those grabage cans with 4 wheels- I know they are PC but what the hell good is that going to do for ya when you are dead............



Besides that the transmission sucks big time  and the Mitsubishi engine (70 hp) requires high octane gas:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:

But it's easy to park


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 26, 2012)

Do you Have one- There is an orange one-do not know what kind that is about 3 feet wide -a man picks is daughter up at school with it and she sits behind him. It is tall and skinny -I do not see how it goes around corners???????


----------



## DKMD (Jun 26, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> Didn't see it happen but just read that a NJ woman is suing a 13 year old little league player for an injury that was caused by the kid's errant throw that happened 2 years ago! But wait, there's more. Her husband is also suing because apparently she cannot be a proper wife due to her injury. Here's the link.
> 
> I suppose if you don't want to work for your money, sue for it.



I'd like to hit that lady with an errant throw... I'd like to mistakenly pound her attorney with a bat for accepting such a BS case. It's a shame public hangings have gotten such a bad wrap.


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Jun 27, 2012)

Last month a lady in Aurora was pulled over and the cop found a gascan buckled into the baby seat, two year old in passenger side with regular seatbelt on. Fantastic. :)


----------



## Kevin (Jun 27, 2012)

Ancient Arborist said:


> Last month a lady in Aurora was pulled over and the cop found a gascan buckled into the baby seat, two year old in passenger side with regular seatbelt on. Fantastic. :)



Sounds like a volatile situation. 

Cop: "Is that a gas can in that baby seat?"

Driver: "It's Ethyl."

Cop was fuming mad. 

Back to my cave. 


:bye2:


----------

